# Wax dipping vs just painting hives



## Jsmith (Mar 28, 2017)

With good quality paints do you need to wax dip as well. Will just painted hives last very long


----------



## sarahplusbees (Mar 28, 2017)

I have never dipped my woodenware, so I can't speak to a comparison, but my hives do just fine with a coat of paint. My oldest hives are about 4 years and are still in good shape.


----------



## Hops Brewster (Jun 17, 2014)

One or the other, IMO.
Well-painted boxes will last a very long time, with perhaps an occasional repaint.
I also have some wax dipped boxes that seem to be holding up well.
But I would not bother doing both. I don't think paint would adhere very well to the wax.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Paint reportedly can be best applied to dipped boxes after dipping - but before the dipped box is completely cooled down. Lots more on dipping woodenware here: 
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?319581-Wax-dipping-of-hive-bodies


----------



## PAHunter62 (Jan 26, 2011)

I recently painted boxes with a coat of primer right after they came out of the dip tank. When you do it while the boxes are sill hot, the pores of the wood are open. As the boxes cooled, the coat of primer looked a little like it was not 100% covering. This is because the primer was drawn into the pores of the wood. I added a second coat of primer later in the day, then added two top coats. The boxes have not been put into service yet, but from what I've seen so far I have every confidence they will hold up great (as far as paint adhesion). Yes, it is more work, but some landowners want painted equipment over unpainted.


----------



## AR1 (Feb 5, 2017)

Do the bees like the wax dipped wood? Seems like they would like the insides waxed.


----------



## Jsmith (Mar 28, 2017)

Thank you for your reply. I want my boxes to last long but I think the extra time and money wax dipping would be the same as repainting every few years. I looked at making a dipper and it would cost over $1000 wax to just fill it plus about $500 to make and the gas to heat it. That's a lot of paint you can buy


----------



## Cornfed (Jun 20, 2015)

I have primed and painted my hives twice in 2 years due to mold issues. The second time I took my weed burner and scorched them inside and out, litely sanded and then primed the outside with 2 coats and them painted with 2 coats. Had 1 develop mold again over winter but not sure if it was one I repainted last year, I haven't looked at it yet. Did remove it from service. So I was wondering if it would be better to dip them vs painting them. Costs more but when looking at all the time spent burning, sanding, priming and painting every year might be cheaper.

Yes I have them tilted slightly forward to avoid rain entry into the hives.

So does dipping stop mold growth?


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Dipping heats up the wood to the point that some of the inherent moisture in the wood is turned to steam, then expelled from the wood. As the wood cools, wax is sucked in to replace the [formerly present] water. That is something that paint simply cannot compete with.

See this document for more: https://rirdc.infoservices.com.au/items/01-051


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

AR1 said:


> Do the bees like the wax dipped wood?


I'm sure someone will ask them.........:lookout:


----------

